# Welcher Kühler für AM4



## Julian1303 (5. Januar 2018)

*Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Hallo Leute, bin  da echt am Grübeln welchen Kühler von den folgenden Beiden ich nehmen soll, zwecks Kompatibilität.  Mein Ryzen sitzt auf einem ASUS Crosshair VI Hero, hat ja bekanntlich Bohrungen welche auch Kühler für AM3(+) aufnehmen können. Aber daum geht es hier nicht.
Ich hab diverse Tests gelesen und auch Bewertungen der Käufer, nur sind da leider immer keine die genau beschreiben wieviel Platz da eben noch ist nach dem Verbauen.
Kühler 1: Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4
Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Spezifisch ausgewiesen als AM4 kompatibel, Kühlleistung ist eines sehr guten Noctua üblich.

Kühler 2: Noctua NH-D15S
Noctua NH-D15S Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

Bin auf diese Version des NH-D15 aufmerksam geworden da er etwas versetzt ist, um mehr Platz zu den Ram-Steckplätzen und zur Rückseite der Grafikkarte zu haben. Ein AM4 Montagekit gibt es dafür kostenlos auf Anforderung beim Hersteller. 

Also kühlungstechnisch sind beide Towerkühler mit das Beste was es gibt, daran besteht kein Zweifel. Was mich eben nur hadern läßt welchen der Beiden ich denn nur nehmen soll ist der Einbau bzw. der Platz zu Ram und Graka. Die Trident Z sind ja bekanntlich recht hohe Riegel, und auch eine Graka mit Backplate nimmt mehr Platz in Richtung CPU-Kühler in Anspruch als Eine ohne. Ist hier vielleicht unter Euch der eben genau diese Art von Konfiguration besitzt? ASUS C6H und einen der beiden von mir auserwählten Kühler vielleicht sogar mit Trident Z Ramriegeln und kann mir eventuell aus Erfahrung sagen wie das passt und ob überhaupt? 
Danke euch schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Mal überlegt einen kompakteren Kühler zu nehmen? Oder muss es unbedingt ein fetter Noctua sein?


----------



## Julian1303 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Wenn Dieser dann die Kühlleistung des NH-D15 hat warum nicht. Aber keine AiO, sowas verbaue ich nicht mehr ist Mist.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Wozu brauchst du denn die Kühlleistung des Noctua NH-D15? Ryzen sind ja nicht gerade Hitzköpfe ^^ 

Ähnlich gut und deutlich günstiger wäre ein EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, allerdings ist der auch nicht gerade klein  Deutlich kompakter ist da schon ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Julian1303 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Die CPU definitiv nicht, das ist wohl war. Aber derzeit nutze ich noch einen guten alten Zalman CNPS10X Extreme welcher die Haltenasen des Retentionmoduls nutzt. Somit saugt er die warme Luft vom der Grakaplatine an, was gut und gerne 70 -75 Grad sind. Was dem Ryzen die kühlere Luft verwehrt, da diese Art der Kühler nicht um 90 GRad gedreht werden können. Zu heiß wird der dadurch nicht das stimmt schon, nur läuft der ja auch noch mit Standardatakt, vielleicht wird mal Übertakten nötig in fernerer Zukunft. Und auch ohne spätere Übertaktung wäre es immer besser wenn die CPU kühle Luft ansaugen kann. Darum wollte ich den austauschen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Wenn´s danach geht reicht ein 25€ Kühler wie der Ben Nevis Advanced ^^ Spontan würde ich sagen, schlag beim Macho zu: Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de
Ansonsten ist der Brocken 3 auch ein sehr schöner Kühler: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL sturmt PCGH-Kuhler-Charts [Update] Im Test hast du den Vergleich zum Macho und zum Noctua. Dann kannst du gut entscheiden, was es dir wert ist...


----------



## Julian1303 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Na dann schau mal die Temperaturen an, spezifisch vegleich mal den Brocken 3 mit dem Noctua NH-D15. Da herrscht ein Temperaturdelta von 4 Kelvin zu Gunsten meines favorisierten Kühler. Es geht mir hier nicht darum einen anderen Kühler zu wählen, meine Wahl steht fest. Der Noctua NH-D15. Nur welche Ausführung um den normalen versetzt produzierten Kühlturm S oder den SE AM4, welcher jedoch auf den Produktbildern symmetrisch ausschaut.  Einzig nur darum ging es mir hier, und natürlich um den Platz des Einbaus, Kompatibilität zu hohem Ram und Platz zur Graka, nichts sonst. Und natürlich wieviel Luft noch ist um den R7 später mal zu übertakten.

Brocken 3 im Test: EKL sturmt PCGH-Kuhler-Charts [Update]


----------



## fipS09 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Ich kann zum Noctua Kühler nicht viel sagen, aber bezüglich des Übertaktens, das wird vermutlich mit keinem der in diesem Thread genannten Kühler an der Temperatur scheitern. Zu den Noctuas meldet sich am besten mal jemand der die Teile verbaut hat


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Ich würde nicht davon ausgehen das die beiden Noctua Kühler die gleiche Kühlleistung bringen. Das Modell mit einem Lüfter ist mit Sicherheit im Nachteil und ob dann noch der Aufpreis zu einem z.B. EKL Brocken 2 oder 3 gerechtfertigt ist? Unwarscheinlich...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Leistung gleich ist....ehrlich gesagt wäre das bei dem Preisunterschied auch erschreckend ^^

Deswegen meinte ich: schau, was es dir wert ist


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Leistung gleich ist....ehrlich gesagt wäre das bei dem Preisunterschied auch erschreckend ^^
> 
> Deswegen meinte ich: schau, was es dir wert ist



Ich glaube wir schreiben gerade aneinander vorbei. Ich hatte mich darauf bezogen:



> Na dann schau mal die Temperaturen an, spezifisch vegleich mal den  Brocken 3 mit dem Noctua NH-D15. Da herrscht ein Temperaturdelta von 4  Kelvin zu Gunsten meines favorisierten Kühler.


----------



## fipS09 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*

Ich glaube der Post von Einwegkartoffel war nicht an dich, sondern an den TE gerichtet.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welcher Kühler für AM4*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Post von Einwegkartoffel war nicht an dich, sondern an den TE gerichtet.



Korrekt...allerdings hab ich teilweise auch Bezug auf den Post von Rolk genommen. Daher die Verwirrung


----------

